# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Cần làm wordpress 2 ngôn ngữ A-V

## damynghebaoan

Chào các bạn!

Mình cần làm website http://mtvtravel.com/ hiển thị 2 ngôn ngữ A-V. Dựa trên wordpress. Bạn nào biết liên hệ mình cho giá cả và thời gian nha. Thanks

Liên hệ:
Mr Nghĩa (TB, HCM)
085 444 7950
09 09 09 9217
[email protected]

----------


## canhosaigon

Cách đơn giản nhất là bạn tạo 2 thư mục khác nhau tưng ứng với 2 website : 1 anh , 1 việt.

----------

